# Fun with Pico Reef O_O"



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

While everybody start setting up their tank as BIG, *HUGE*, *MEGA*, *GIANT*, *COLOSSAL* ++++++++

I decided to head for the other direction as small, tiny, micro, pico, atom - - - - - - -

My initial plan was starting up a big tank, but later got intrigued by a 1G "Reef Bowl", then I just wanted to make something small and unique! 

I chose Aqueon Evolve 4 as my choice of set up and possibly of adding a Aquaticlife 115 mini skimmer to it.

As for lighting, I will replace the original stock with a 18w 12,000k LED and will be using Exo Terra Light Bracket to hang it.

As for the tank set up, I am still waiting for my LED, hygrometer, salt and the wooden stand, as they are still in transit! 

stay tune!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Alex is attempting saltwater again... I wonder how long this one will last  

 just pulling your leg... good luck!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

How many gallons is this tank? (I'm in the process of a similar project-one can never have too many tanks right?)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

did not you say few weeks ago: " yes I am and I will do it slow and right this time" 

as why you are doing it different way 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeahh  another pico/nano tank!!  cant wait to see how this one comes together! Where in markham are u? If you need anything help send me a msg! Im in markham too!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Norman said:


> How many gallons is this tank? (I'm in the process of a similar project-one can never have too many tanks right?)


4 gallon



sig said:


> did not you say few weeks ago: " yes I am and I will do it slow and right this time"
> 
> as why you are doing it different way


It's too costly to do a big tank, so I am just starting small now





aln said:


> Yeahh  another pico/nano tank!!  cant wait to see how this one comes together! Where in markham are u? If you need anything help send me a msg! Im in markham too!


will do!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you use that skimmer as a HOB? I thought it was internal...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Norman said:


> Can you use that skimmer as a HOB? I thought it was internal...


yes, it's internal only


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> yes, it's internal only


;
why in the world you need skimmer for 1G?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What greg said. I wouldn't go with a skimmer since the skimmer is about as big as your tank.

Just do water changes


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 for no skimmer, I usually run tanks skimmerless unless they are over 30 gallons. But it all depends how strict you are with maintenance.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Announce said:


> +1 for no skimmer, I usually run tanks skimmerless unless they are over 30 gallons. But it all depends how strict you are with maintenance.





sig said:


> ;
> why in the world you need skimmer for 1G?


Because 1G of water do get dirty, and frequent water change is not good for certain type of corals.



altcharacter said:


> What greg said. I wouldn't go with a skimmer since the skimmer is about as big as your tank.
> Just do water changes


I tried it, it fit!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Because 1G of water do get dirty, and frequent water change is not good for certain type of corals.
> 
> I tried it, it fit!


Thanks for replay. I got it now.

Good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> yes, it's internal only


Agree with above posters... That skimmer will fill up half of the tank...just do water changes. I'm using the same skimmer on a 20G


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Because 1G of water do get dirty, and frequent water change is not good for certain type of corals.
> 
> I tried it, it fit!


Try it out, and find out what works best for you, every tank is different.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Swapped my Evolve 4 for a Starphire tank!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha I knew it! 

Get some water in it already!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Is the new tank also 4 gallons? I also agree with no skimmer since water change is reallym more tank enough once a week. Since the tank is so small doing a 25% w/c will take 30mins.

But enough of that get some rock in this baby!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> Ha I knew it!
> 
> Get some water in it already!


I can't, I am still waiting for my salt!!! T.T"



aln said:


> Is the new tank also 4 gallons? I also agree with no skimmer since water change is reallym more tank enough once a week. Since the tank is so small doing a 25% w/c will take 30mins.
> 
> But enough of that get some rock in this baby!!


It's 4.5G 

Will update new stuff after Wednesday!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything came in today except the LED light!!! Cheers* I got Fluval SEA hydrometer, Fluval SEA salt, Fluval SEA trace elements, Fluval nano stand (It's HEAVY ) and API reef master test kit!

Honestly, it's even more expensive than buying an used 12G nano cube + stand from a GTAA member! but *IS IT WORTH IT???*

Yeah! It's new!!! ^^

At least the stand is cheaper than the AI's nano cube stand! 

As for the build, I will start tomorrow after work!!!  *I can't wait*** I hope I can sleep tonight too! XD


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I never knew fluval made salt. Nice start so far. If you are ever in need of saltwater give me a shout. I always have 10g made


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Alex good luck with this Im sure you will start tons more for your tank collection..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Project on HOLD!!!!*

*Fluval FAIL stand!!!* >.<" they drilled the wrong holes!!! 

and YES... I tried the other way too! It doesn't fit!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That's miserable... :banghead: The retailer should swap it, no hassles. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

If they dont then a quick repair with wood filler(sandable) would fix that right up


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

As for the stand, it will take a few days for a new replacement >.<"

Today, I scored some Fiji live rocks 

The seller made me buy 20lbs of rocks or he will refuse to sell any, so I ended up with many extra rocks now >..<" It's still worth it, because I got my 2 favorite pieces to make my rock scape! 

A Fiji Mountain!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

without further delay, water in + cycling!

O_O

heater ~ 50w Rena heater

salinity at 1.0225

In comparison, the maxji jet 400 looks HUGE!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

A few days ago, the tank went VERY cloudy and now it clear up!



Testing time ~~~"



















As for my left over (12lbs of rocks), I am cycling them too!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice looking rock. don't u think powerhead is too big for the tank that size?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Bayinaung said:


> nice looking rock. don't u think powerhead is too big for the tank that size?


It's just temporary.



The water is so clear that I want to add corals in it, but the light is still in transit! T.T"


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

LED from Switzerland and Black Sand arrived! *Cheers*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

After hooking it up, it's SUPER bright...

The spec is four 12k + two 460nm blue, it is 3w each and 18w in total.

Maybe a little too bright for a nano tank!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's Running Now! O_O


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I almost want to take this tank apart and sell everything, but some people said just to wait a bit more.

I am getting conflicting reports as some people said, the greens are the nuisance green algae and some said they are the coraline green algae. So I am just going to wait and see! :O At least the green patches are not getting fuzzy! 

Maybe one day, it will turn purple too! xD


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

It doesn't look like coralline.

Coralline grows in round spores/clumps until the whole rock is covered.

The algae you're showing doesn't appear to be growing in round spots.

I wouldn't tear down the tank, just wait and see what happens.

How long is the light on for? Do you have a dimmer switch?

What else is in the tank other than the polyps?
Have you checked your phosphate levels?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KJSMSW said:


> It doesn't look like coralline.
> 
> Coralline grows in round spores/clumps until the whole rock is covered.
> 
> ...


The light is on for around 8-9 hours a day, and I don't have a dimmer for it.

phosphate level is 0.1ppm

Nothing is in the tank except the polys


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is what you should do (as in, this is what I would do):

*Step 1: *If you can remove the polyps from the rock, then do so and put them in a small container of tank water. You don't need to heat it or put a light over it. Just make sure this is a small container that can hold the polyps and the water for about 10 minutes. If you cannot do this and they are attached to the rock, then skip Step 1 and go directly to Step 2.

*Step 2:* Take out 25% of the water in the tank.

*Step 3:* Get a toothbrush and scrub your live rock as hard as you can to try and get all the algae off. The reason you took out 25% of the water in Step 1 is so that you can scrub the rock well without worrying about water splashing out of the tank.

*Step 4:* After scrubbing off all the algae with the toothbrush, remove another 25% of the water from the tank. This will help to remove any floating algae or unwanted debris that came off from the scrubbing.

*Step 5:* Fill the tank with new saltwater to make up the 50% you discarded. If you removed the polyps from the live rock, then you can place them back now.

*Step 6:* Since you do not have a dimmer switch, you can either go buy a dimmer switch (relatively cheap) or you can try to find some piece of fabric or plastic that is partially transparent. Place this partially transparent object OVER the tank and UNDER the light. This will reduce some of the light that is penetrating the tank water.

*Step 7:* Reduce your light cycle to 6 hours/day. If this is not possible (you don't have a timer) then you may leave your light cycle at 8 hours.

*Step 8:* Get yourself an Astrea Snail.

*Step 9:* Clean Glass (Optional, and dependent upon snail purchase)

*Final Step:* Sit and Wait.

Your polyps should stay alive, your algae should subside, and your tank should hopefully stabilize.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, it looks like I can see the frag plug for the polyps.

You should take them out of the tank and do your toothbrush scrubbing.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry for the 3rd post, but I noticed something else.

Whatever that brown thing is in the back right corner (looks like a filter cover maybe?) Make sure you take that out and clean it!!


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My money goes on the light. Too bright. Raise it a couple of inches and see what happens.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KJSMSW said:


> Any update?


sorry, I am busy with my new job. I only cleaned the filter intake and did water changes. (didn't scrub the rock yet)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it is coming, I just noticed a tiny purple spot on the rock!!!! 

I raised the light a bit, reduced the hours, and I didn't scrub the rocks at all.


----------

